# Web based audio tools: Convolver



## Jaimesg (Dec 17, 2010)

*Web based audio tools: Brutefir online (router), Convolver*

Hi, I've just coded a simple page to make real time audio convolution and also offline convolution to download the files (working with chrome and firefox not tested in others). I hope it will be usefull:

http://jsgsound.com/convolver

Any feedback is very appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Jaimesg (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Web based audio tools: Brutefir online, Convolver*

Hi this is the last tool I've coded, hope to be helpful and easy for everybody, can work even with a live input:

http://jsgsound.com/router.html










Regards


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you for making these freely available Jaimesg, hopefully someone will see it and say "that is just what I have been looking for." :T


----------

